# ADD/ADHD/depression



## gj28210 (Oct 20, 2004)

My grandson, 10, has frequent bouts of diarrhea. He also has ADHD and depression symptoms. Could there be a connection? It stands to reason that if you have digestive problems then that could affect absorption of proteins and imbalance the resulting neurotransmitters.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

My son has had bowel problems since he was 2. He was just recently, in the last year, at age 6 diagnosed with a severe case of ADHD. I truly believe there is a connection. If the brain can't slow down long enough I believe his digestive track is on the same cycle.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you look over in the Products section you will see a discussion named Overitnow. For some years I have been using a flavonoid supplement which not only controls my d but also has helped others I know with their kids' ADD. I am SURE there is some connection within the brain to these children's problems. 6 is way too early for any of this; but you might try the 10 year old on red grape seed oil. Check with your doctor and vitamin store for appropriate dosage.Mark


----------



## yaboozaboo (Oct 20, 2004)

i suggest putting him on strattera for a while, untill his distress goes away. i have been diagnosed with adult ADD, depression and chronic IBS. I have had alternating bowel problems. Last year i struggled with diarrhea almost everyday, now i'm frequently constipated. Sometimes I have both at the same time. I feel like I have to go, but can't, or i just go too much. but I recently went to the doctor for my ADD and depression. my doctor prescribed me Strattera. It has significantly helped both problems, plus my IBS. Although, it makes me slightly constipated, I can go out for long periods of time without worrying about going to the bathroom at an innapropriate or embarrassing time. It has worked wonders for me. I seriously suggest he try it.


----------



## yaboozaboo (Oct 20, 2004)

plus Strattera isn't a stimulant. And it could be taken for a short period of time, until he is no longer distressed and having bathroom problems.


----------



## noname45 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey everyone i just wanted to know what add and adhd really is. is it when people can't concentrate or can't sit still?


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

Those are some of the symptoms.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I found this on www.add-adhd.org the three subtypes are:AD/HD - Predominantly Combined Type, AD/HD - Predominantly Inattentive Type, and AD/HD - Predominantly Hyperactive-Impulsive Type. These subtypes take into account that some children with AD/HD have little or no trouble sitting still or inhibiting behavior, but may be predominantly inattentive and, as a result, have great difficulty getting or staying focused on a task or activity. Others with AD/HD may be able to pay attention to a task but lose focus because they may be predominantly hyperactive-impulsive and, thus, have trouble controlling impulse and activity. The most prevalent subtype is the Combined Type. These children will have significant symptoms of all three characteristics.


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

I have to say that my daughter has ADHD and some anxiety and has never had a problem with D or C. Maybe it's the difference in medications, I'm sure some have more GI side effects than others. I know a lot of the meds for depression have differnet levels of GI upset. I have had to switch mine for this reason.


----------

